# Flea Market score---



## Gary Max (Jun 28, 2012)

Picked this nice mic and mag stand up last month at a Flea Market-----$10.00


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 28, 2012)

nice gary the stand alone is worth that
steve


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 28, 2012)

Never seen a stand like that. Cool


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 28, 2012)

This tool was well made and designed----one of those----Back in the Good Old Days:lmao:


----------



## 8ntsane (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice find Gary
Gotta like the stuff from the Good Ole Days

Never seen one bilt like that, does it have a brand name on that? or any clue to when it was made?

Great score


----------



## rickard (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey Gary, if that don't work out for ya I'll double your money if that'll help ya out :lmao:


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 28, 2012)

Ahhh yes, Back when Craftsman sold real tools.  You could mail order anything from the sears catalogue and it was always high quality.  Back in the day a new sears catalogue was worth fighting over.  Then after every one read it Dad and I kept it handy in the bathroom to drool over the tool assortments.   I think I have one of every tool sears sells and some they dont even sel anymore, then MATCO and Cornwell started filling in the gaps.
Bob


----------



## rickard (Jul 29, 2012)

Froneck said:


> That was sightly after cracking a new Snap-On socket. I treated my Snap-On tools like gold! Probably because you needed a lot of gold to buy them! Snap-On guy took it and sent it to the company, they supposedly Xrayed it and told me I over stressed it so they were not going to replace it! Snap-On I guess has changed because the local guy now will replace any Snap-On wrench without question.
> 
> Frank



Frank you just bought my Lifetime Rant, I worked my way though college in a  High end VW/Porsche Shop and I learned this lesson the Hard Way! <rant> The Snap-On man is a Dirty Crack dealer, no better than a PIMP. You see he gives you a little credit, and every payday he's there with his hand out. and you pay off that little Credit, and he ups you credit limit, pay it off  and MORE credit until he's taking 1/4 of your weeks pay or more! and you have a bad week, the kids are sick, the wife need food for the Family Table, ohh Rent's due, too bad "PAY ME". and you have one bad day, but you've paid $9,300 on a $9,500 but your Kid get's hurt, and you don't have his MONEY for the first time and he takes that Box and tools back. Then 2 weeks latter he's back to give you some Credit, and sell you back that box you owed $200 on for $2,500, Because he Knows you're his HO, and he owns you. Once he takes your box you find out how hard it is to work out of MILK CRATES and ROOFERS toolboxes, All this and more at unfair and complex interest Rates that Boarder on USURY. Over the Years I've been rid of anything with that name on it and replace it with OLD Craftsman and other tools </Rant>


----------



## "Mike" (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't want to get in a pi$$ing match here over a snap on guy but you obviously had different truck guy than I did.  The ones that I dealt with were very professional and polite. Nice guys too. If I forgot my payment one week,  I just made it a point to double up the next week.  Never got any pressure from one of them in 35 years.  Now the MAC guy tried once to say that since I forgot my checkbook that week, which almost never happened,  that I had to BUY something!  I told him to kiss my tush and wnet to the bank and got money out of my checking account and paid him off completely and told him to never come back. That put an end to that. The snap on guys have NEVER pulled that with me. HOWEVER,  their stuff is higher than anybody elses but I've never had a tool refused to be replaced.  They even replaced tools with a newer version since  they didn't MAKE mine anymore.  No,  I wouldn't buy snap on for home use because your job doesn't depend on them but in the field,  they are great.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 15, 2018)

I got a Craftsman magnet just like that one...


----------

